

Introduction to Architecting Systems for Scale - thisisnotmyname
http://lethain.com/introduction-to-architecting-systems-for-scale/

======
chug2k
Great intro to scaling, and great material for answering the inevitable "how
do you scale?" question in interviews.

I wish there was more explanation about the 'platform layer'. Author also kind
of skirts around map-reduce.

